# Buckeye Lake Snow Goose



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I went out this morning for the final morning of goose season on Buckeye until December and shot this guy.





Came in all by itself. I knew it was a goose when I shot it but to be honest I didn't realize it was a snow goose until I had it in my hand. I thought I had shot some sort of domesticated goose at first when it popped its head up after splashing down.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats awesome! My buddies have been trying to get some but they never fly over.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome bird! U won't shoot another like that in Ohio I bet.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Carpn said:


> Awesome bird! U won't shoot another like that in Ohio I bet.


nice bird 


Carpn Awesome bird! U won't shoot another like that in Ohio I bet

there are tons of snows shot in ohio


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great eagle head, I would like to see where there is tons of snows killed in Ohio, ive hunted for 14 years now and killed 1, I do usualy see at least 1 a year but its usualy flying sky high with migrating Canada's.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> Congrats on a great eagle head, I would like to see where there is tons of snows killed in Ohio, ive hunted for 14 years now and killed 1, I do usualy see at least 1 a year but its usualy flying sky high with migrating Canada's.


i will post up pic they start showing up this week


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

my guess is that he should have updated his gps before the morning flight well to late now ha ha


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, I see snows here and there and guys shoot em now and again. Usually they are Ross's. I was making reference to that color phase. Thats a rare bird in Ohio, not unheard of but definitely rare .


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Dropped it off at the taxidermist today. Unfortunately he says it won't work well as a flying mount due to a broken wing so it will have to be standing.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckeyeHunter said:


> Dropped it off at the taxidermist today. Unfortunately he says it won't work well as a flying mount due to a broken wing so it will have to be standing.


Have him put it in Rehab for a few weeks.

*Congrats on a beautiful bird.* Would look great in any position other than diving.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I saw a small flock of snows last week by oberlin,flying with candas abt 12


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Carpn said:


> Oh, I see snows here and there and guys shoot em now and again. Usually they are Ross's. I was making reference to that color phase. Thats a rare bird in Ohio, not unheard of but definitely rare .


Exactly! The bird I shot was in fact a Ross,


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Carpn said:


> Oh, I see snows here and there and guys shoot em now and again. Usually they are Ross's. I was making reference to that color phase. Thats a rare bird in Ohio, not unheard of but definitely rare .


yes the color phase is


----------

